# Stihl BR600 carb



## kawliga25 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking to rebuild the carb in my Stihl BR600 blower but can't seem to find the part number for the carb. Does anyone know what is in these blowers?


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

this has either a c1q-s99 or c1q-s100 or c1q-s101 all zama carbs. Rebuild kit for all is RB-134. List price i think is $10.43 i think.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Stihl part #4180 007 1061 for complete kit. the br 600 has the zama c1q 100a. Normally what fails in this carburetor is the accelerator pump. The o-rings swell and cause the pump to leak.the part # for the complete pump is stihl #1137 120 9704.They also fail due to throttle shaft wearing due to dust and debris and this allows the debris to enter the pump area and damage the orings and cause them to leak.The complete carb is part #4282 120 0604


----------

